# Fairfield to Martinez Amtrak route



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm trying to map out a 200k route between the Amtrak stations of Davis and Martinez, but I don't know the roads and bike paths from Fairfield to the Zampa (Carquinez) Bridge and then back east to Martinez. Has anyone actually mapped out a route on www.bikely.com or motionbased.com or anything that I can see an actual route?

Even a fairly detailed description of the route would help. The less traffic the better.

Thanks so much.


----------



## rv5869 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Benicia*

Show up on Sunday morning 0800 for the Benicia Bike Club ride. It is pretty casual with plenty of regroup points. This ride starts at the park entrance on the west side of Benicia. The ride goes over the bridge and into downtown Martinez. You can also check their clubs website and maybe ask the members the exact roads.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

This is the way I go, only a few big hills. It's the way Adventure Cycling maps use too. It's a beautiful ride.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Davis-Amtrak-to-Martinez-Amtrak


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

The time has come to thank the walrus for speaking of many things. Well, only one, but just what I needed. I want to incorporate Scenic Drive at some point but this is great. The stretch getting to the bridge worried me.

Up and over Cardiac would add some miles also.

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

The entrance to the MUT trail accross the Carquinez Bridge isn't clear on the satellite map but it's only about 100 yards down Maritime Academy Dr. on the left. There is a small parking lot for 3 or 4 cars and an opening in the fence, easy to see.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks. Do you do this ride very often? We've ridden over Cardiac to the Suisun Amtrak station a few times and it was fun (as long as you don't mind a long, long wait for the train). We're trying to broaden our horizons but still ride from home.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I live in Martinez and take the early train to Davis and ride home. I've riden the route a few times, never exactly the same way every time. One time I got lost twice and discovered some beautiful, little traveled, steep, one lane roads west of Winters. About 15 extra miles of them.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Sorry for not replying sooner. This is the way I'd ride it, with the caveat that the stretch in Vallejo goes through some dicey neighborhoods. Benicia Road and Lemon Street are not places to be at night.

If you want to add some great miles, try going to down Pinole Valley Road to get to Alhambra Valley Road. Was just down there last week and it's great for riding.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks, there was no rush for response. We weren't venturing far afield this weekend and and still got caught in 20 miles of rain.

I've ridden Alhambra Valley before but it was on loops from the south. Briones is also a wonderful place to mtbike just for sheer views of the Bay Area.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, reading this thread, then drawing that map got me thinking. So yesterday I hopped on Antrak with my bike and rode home from Davis. I took a more direct route from the Zampa Bridge riding all the way to the end of Pomona and out River View Rd. all the way into Martinez. River View Rd is closed to cars and runs along the river for some beautiful views. It also avoids the long climb to the top of Cummings Skyway.

It was a beautiful day yesterday and I had a great time. 80 miles and 6:41 hours, Yea, I'm very slow!

Thanks for posting the question and geting me out there again.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Is River View the locals' name for Scenic Drive or Carquinez Scenic Dr 9 (depending on the map you're using)?

Yesterday would have been great to do that.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I guess it's Carquinez Scenic Dr, locals call it snake, that's what I've always called it, I'm not sure where I got the name River View.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

The Snake. Ok. 

This is the route I was seeing in my mind. I love the descent down Wooden Valley. We don't get any hills here in Toad Tunnel Town.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Davis-Amtrak-to-Martinez-Amtrak-via-Berryessa


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

That looks like a beautiful route, I only rode along there once on the Davis Foxy's Fall Century a few years ago. Maybe I'll try that route next time.

It won't be too much longer before the new Hy. 680 bridge between Martinez and Benicia will be open and we'll have a new way to ride bikes accross the river.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Here is an easy way to get through Vajello without using Benicia Road and Lemon Street. It's all residential streets.
After you cross over 780 on Glen Cove Parkway, and pass the mall, Glenn Cove Rd is a steep hill that forks off Glenn Cove Parkway.


http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Avoid-Lemon-St

Edit,

Looking at the map I see you could take Glen Cove Rd. a few more blocks straight to Magazine St.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

walrus said:


> Here is an easy way to get through Vajello without using Benicia Road and Lemon Street. It's all residential streets.
> After you cross over 780 on Glen Cove Parkway, and pass the mall, Glenn Cove Rd is a steep hill that forks off Glenn Cove Parkway.
> 
> 
> ...


Magazine Street has "Bike Route" signs on it, but it's still a dicey neighborhood along with 5th Street. That part of Vallejo is bad, no getting around it. That said, I've done maybe 10-15 appraisals over there in the past five years and no one has messed with me.

I'd definitely avoid 5th Street. If I were planning it, I'd go Benicia Road to Laurel, across 780, right on Magazine, across 80, then out Sonoma. There's traffic on those roads, which adds some security.

As someone else said, can't wait for the Carquinez Bridge to open.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Rushfan, are you agreeing with walrus or disagreeing? Without a map of your suggestion, I'm confused. On the other hand, I rode the SLO Wildflower in 103 degree heat so my brain is fried also.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

I think I figured it out. I'm not sure about riding in traffic even though the security is higher. Safety can be achieved by numbers when it is a security issue. It can't be when there are no bike lanes and heavy traffic. Are there bike lanes on Benicia Rd?


----------

